# COBWEB



## Expendable-1 (Jan 21, 2006)

Although I am not employed by or know anyone employed by any police agency, Federal, State, Local, or Private, I had someone ask me about COBWEB training. I have tried every number/email address I could find and have had no luck making contact with anyone to find a class schedual. If anyone has a contact, please post or send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Try Yarmouth PD. They always host a class a year in the spring.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a heads up as it sounds like you and this person are not involved with LE...if you guys are not involved in LE or Security you probably won't be able to attend the class.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------

